# OK Guys, Staff Shooters for Trophy Blend is now Open!!



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello Bow Hunters,

*Trophy Blend Scents *is building a staff shooter Program , we would love to hear from you, we have quite an selection of Scent products! Everythig from Attractents to cover-ups. 

We at Trophy Blend feel that we have some of the best scents on the market. With our totally NEW Scent Stick™ design which is a compact,
all-in-one lure that doesn’t spill, shatter, or transmit disease. Its wide variety of scents stay fresh for years! 

• Nearly indestructible!
• No spills or leaks!
• No wicks or drippers!
• Transmits NO disease!
• Wide range of attractants

Due to the high volume request buy our Varmint and Bear hunters. we are currantly adding new products to our 2009 line up.
Please feel free to check us out at www.trophyblend.com 

Please send your resume, pics, and a breif discription of who you are and what you love about world of Bow Hunting and or competion Shooting.
Please be patient for your response, I will get to you A.S.A.P. I'm sure I will recieve tons of request, however I can only take on a selected few.

I Look forward to hearing from all of you.
Mark Mason
President/CEO
Trophy Blend Scents.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Pm*

Sent you a PM! Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

E-mail sent, Thanks!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

email sent thanks


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Mark thanks for the opportunity cant wait to put the scents to work.:thumbs_up*


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

PM sent !!!


----------



## Bowhunter_Dale (Dec 30, 2005)

*...*

Pm Sent thanks


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

p.m. sent!!! Thanks for the oppurtunity to help represent your company.
Derek


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Bowhunter_Dale (Dec 30, 2005)

email sent


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Sign me up! I am sick of getting "pee" on my fingers! LOL!!!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

MoNofletch said:


> Sign me up! I am sick of getting "pee" on my fingers! LOL!!!


you need to work on your aim?:noidea::chortle:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

CntrlIaHunter said:


> you need to work on your aim?:noidea::chortle:


That's funny right there!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Mark, E-mail sent with resume.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

e-mail sent with resume


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

email sent


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

looking forward to being part of the team


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT for a good guy and amazing products


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent, Thanks


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

e-mail sent


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

email sent


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*As advertised!!! Great Product, Awesome customer Service!!!*

Got my email welcoming me aboard the Trophy Blend Team! Mark went out of his way to send me some scents for my deer/hog hunt in TX this last weekend. (Short Notice, I might add!!!) 

Mark, I just wanted to say thanks for getting them to me in a pinch!!! BTW, That doe was just too funny! 

To all who are thinking about trying them, they are no mess, easy to use! If you can put on deodorant (some may find this difficult, ) you can apply these scents.

I look forward to sharing more stories soon! 

Dave


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats Dave, I know you will work hard for Trophy Blend  and quite a story


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

aint heard nothing yet I don't know if I am in or out.LOL


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

anybody else hear anything yet?


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Many thanks to all who have applied to support Trophy Blend Scents in such a prestigious fashion. Please be patient... Mark has had overwhelming responses to this post. Rest assured he is reading and rereading tons of resumes to pick what he believes will be a winning team to promote his fine products.

Whatever his choice is, I can assure you his products are top notch and you will NOT be disappointed.:smile:


----------



## BamaBowTech (Dec 1, 2008)

PM sent. Email box seems to be full. I can see why!


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking forward to promoting a great product.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

p.m.sent


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

I can attest, Great products, and Mark is a top notch guy to work with. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

BowTech Dave said:


> Many thanks to all who have applied to support Trophy Blend Scents in such a prestigious fashion. Please be patient... Mark has had overwhelming responses to this post. Rest assured he is reading and rereading tons of resumes to pick what he believes will be a winning team to promote his fine products.
> 
> Whatever his choice is, I can assure you his products are top notch and you will NOT be disappointed.:smile:


Agreed ! Mark said he had over 200 Resumes . Well worth the wait.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

also I would like to take the time to congradulate all the women and other staffers for TrophyBlend. You all are representing an Elite company and were picked for a reason so take pride, and to thank Mark for just being the guy he is. I hope it comes back 10 fold


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

*Trophy Blend*

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to tell you all I didn't for get! I just got slammed with resume's from women, youth, and you guys, and with the holliday hitting at the same time I just couldn't keep up with it, so I'm back and Im on top of it now.

Thanks for all your paitents.

Mark Mason
Trophy Blend.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I hope things are going good, I can't wait to hear back from you! :thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you all I didn't for get! I just got slammed with resume's from women, youth, and you guys, and with the holliday hitting at the same time I just couldn't keep up with it, so I'm back and Im on top of it now.
> 
> ...



Mark,

Where does that time go??? This is just one of the reason I am proud to be representing you and your fine products! Keep on bringing that customer service and I look forward to sharing many hunting stories with you soon.

BTW, I just wanted to say thanks for adding the women and children to your arsenal of representatives. We should all seek to bring people from all walks into this sport. Archery/Hunting is just too much fun! :teeth:

Best of luck to all who make it. I hope to meet and share a hunting camp with you one day.

Dave


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Mark is a stand-up, down to earth guy. I talked to him for awhile on the phone the other night & i thank him for the opportunity. I will be using the scents & telling everyone about them.:thumbs_up*


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

indiana ******* said:


> *Mark is a stand-up, down to earth guy. I talked to him for awhile on the phone the other night & i thank him for the opportunity. I will be using the scents & telling everyone about them.:thumbs_up*


Yes he is !!! and welcome aboard Matt, good to have you on our side.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I recently heard back from Mark, owner of Trophy Blend Scents. As I told him, I truely think that his scent sticks are a revolutionary product. The ability to use them so quickly and effortlessly is something we all look forward to when in the woods. I am glad to represent Trophy Blend and can't wait to see what the future holds....large racks of course!







Me (right) and my favorite hunting buddy....my brother!


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I had recieved the word That I'm onboard.

Thanks Mark for the awesome news,

Paul


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the email Mark, sent you a reply this morning. 

I am pleased to be onboard with Trophy Blend as a staff shooter and look forward to many sucessful years with you and your company.

Les Sheaffer


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Congrats!!!*

A big welcome to everyone who made the team this year. Now we just gotta get out there and get them critters! I hope to meet each and every one of you sometime soon.

Dave


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave for the email and to all the other guys ans girls on board welcome and congrats. We are representing an awesome company and I can't wait to put the smack down on some critters using our products.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Got my rejection email. Good luck to all who got selected.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I received my acceptance e-mail. Thanks for being chosen for you staff.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Havent heard anything yet:set1_thinking: Guess that means I havent made it. Good luck to all, and make it or not, I will be using Trophy Blend products!
Derek


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT for one of the best products going


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Review*

Hello Guys, Gals, and Kids... I just posted a product review to share my experiences with Marks Products. Check it out when you get a chance. Feel free to share your stores as well.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=798689

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Hope I make it.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i was accepted on the youth staff but since im turning 18 he switched me over to the adult staff so i just wanted to stop by and say hi and congradulations to everyone who made it. Its a great products and i already harvested a deer using them.
Kurt


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Kurt, 

Welcome to the next level of excitement! Best of luck this year and for many more!

Dave


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Do we get an email if we didn't make it?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*PM sent*

Bump:thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Let's hear from the guys who are on the Team so far! This is going to be a great year. Can't wait to meet the team.

Dave


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I still haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully I will hear something either way.


----------



## CamoSalesBoy (Dec 13, 2008)

gdzfast12 said:


> I can attest, Great products, and Mark is a top notch guy to work with.
> 
> Good luck guys!


I want to hunt bear in CA. Do they offer scent or cover scent for bear? What is the advantage of using this product over the others?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I used "Whitetail Herd" for the first time this weekend & i love the stuff. I had deer come in from down wind with there noses in the air sniffing & when they got to where i had rubbed it on trees & logs they just stood there sniffing & looking around never winding me once. The deer came in right on me & never acted spooked. I used the Whitetail Herd & used the Earth Scent for cover & all i can say is i love Trophy Blend Scents & will be using them religiously. Thanks Mark for the opportunity & an awesome product.:thumbs_up*


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

As indiana ******* said. the first time i use it was during the WI rifle season and most of the time the deer are running scared but i used the deer herd in a stick and all the deer i saw were coming in with there noses high and looking for other deer. But i was amazed at the amount of deer i saw using this product I also shot a doe using the deer herd in a stick. Mark has informed me that he will have some predator scents out soon so hes on top of every sccent imaginable!!!! Once again its a great product and this is the only scent i will use in the deer woods.
Kurt


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

CamoSalesBoy said:


> I want to hunt bear in CA. Do they offer scent or cover scent for bear? What is the advantage of using this product over the others?


Trophy Blend has some undetectable scents like Anise, Apple, Vanilla, Grape, Sweet Corn, Acorn, just to name a few. You could use these as an attractant/cover scent. Just brush it on some trees and shrubs and sit back and let the wind do it's thing. 

To answer your second question the advantages are numerous! First and foremost, they are a quality product! They are also a no mess scent, you don't have to worry about spilling it on you or a bottle breaking and getting all over you hunting equipment. They are easy to apply, just dial up the stick, brush it on to any surrounding vegetation/trees, etc., keep the wind in your favor and hunt. The product will do it's thing. 

Check out this link to a product review I did. It may help explain more: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=798689

Feel free to ask any questions you like. As always, I am here to help.

One suggestion though...I would suggest checking into CA regulation to ensure these types of scents are legal.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

CamoSalesBoy said:


> I want to hunt bear in CA. Do they offer scent or cover scent for bear? What is the advantage of using this product over the others?


Thank you for concidering Trophy Blend as a scent or cover-up for your hunt, I am very excited for you.

Trophy Blend has several scents that work very well for bear hunting! We have the folowing scents availible to you for your hunt, Anise smells like "Black Licorice" Vanilla, Apple, Acorn, Corn, and Grape, now all of these can be used as a cover-up or Attractant, this product is undetectable to the naked eye, as an attractant you can rub it on the leafes, twigs, brush etc: as a cover-up, well just be awear that if you smell like something good to eat they just might climb up the tree looking for a snack, caution be very carefull.

Also make sure you check your local laws about " BATTING " verses Cover-ups and lures. it could be a very grey area???????:thumbs_up


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thanks Mark I'm on Board for 2009!!*

Thanks Mark I'm on Board for 2009!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

*Staff Shooter Apps.*

First off I would like to say thank you all for your resumes and apps. 

I was overwhelmed by the amount of people out here that wanted to shoot for Trophy Blend, but as you could imagine I was certainly up against a wall and it was a very tough choice to make among all of you that applied, I'm sure I did make a lot of folks happy and for that I am sorry. I only wish I could have taken on all of you and laterally ran over the competition, but I have a budget that I had to stick by and that's that.

For the Ones that where selected, Men, Women, and Youth I look forward to what I hope to be a very long and prosperous challenge, I only ask that you have some patients with me and trust that I will not forget you I might be a bit slow but I won't forget you. Some of you have already received your staff products from me and from what I have read , you have put them to use with Great success! Thank you for posting all your stories about your hunts and trials, with out your help this company would not be where it's at today.

Thank you for all your hard work and efforts.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Can I assume that if you didn't get a response you didn't make the cut?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I am sorry I didn't get back to you in a more timely manner but yes the staff possitions have aal been filled, however we will keep your resume on file just incase we loose a couple.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the heads up Mark! I am sure you have put together what you feel is a great team. I for one am happy to be aboard and cannot wait to get the scents back in the field.

Dave


----------

